# Oil plug dimentions



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

Couldn't find the proper oil plug dimensions searching the forum earlier, while trying to get the fame rounded oil plug off. Went to O'Reilly's and found the proper 18-1.5 oilplug with a 17mm hex instead of the 13mm stock. Anyway all good now. Just took me 4 trips to town to get tools to extract rounded bolt heads and the correct oilplug.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just bought a second drain plug before I did the most recent oil change myself (the first time I did it on this car), in the event I had to mangle to plug. I got lucky and didn't have an issue getting it loose...with a breaker bar...

My theory for the tiny, tiny little head on the rather-large plug is that since it is hollow, the small head means it'll round off before you overtighten the plug, destroying it and the oil pan threads.


----------

